# Installing DOS 7.10



## TechMaster7000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, i am having problems installing DOS 7.10 on a computer with a completely blank HDD. I got a DOS 7.1 ISO file and burned it onto a disc and managed to get the DR-DOS prompt working where I made a primary DOS partition and formatted it. How do I get into the setup screen?

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You can't find a file anywhere on the CD that says SETUP.exe?


----------



## TechMaster7000 (Jul 11, 2011)

There is a file in the folder on the disc that is called SETUP.BAT....how would I navigate to that file from DR-DOS?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.computerhope.com/cdhlp.htm


----------



## TechMaster7000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the link DoubleHelix, I will try this tommorow.


----------



## TechMaster7000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, DoubleHelix, I don't think this is what I want to do. What I want to do is run the SETUP.BAT file so I can setup MS-DOS 7.1. I have already made a primary partition for DOS and formatted. I do not have any OS on the computer yet.

I thought the setup was meant to run as soon as you start the computer with the CD in the drive but it just brings up the DR-DOS thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The link I gave you explained how to use the CD command to traverse the directory structure. You're using DOS. There's no fancy functionality like autorun where you put a disk in and something launches. If you need to execute a batch file, you have to navigate to that folder and type that command in.


----------



## TechMaster7000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay, thanks....here is the structure for the ISO file: http://www.rmcweb.co.cc/_images/iso dos.bmp

Could you show me what to type into the DR-DOS prompt to get the setup to run?

Many thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Pardon me for being blunt, but if you don't know how to use DOS commands, what are you going to do with DOS once you have it installed? The CD command is pretty basic.


----------



## TechMaster7000 (Jul 11, 2011)

I do know how to use DOS but i've never actually set it up before. I need it to use my CNC machine because the software my machine runs on is LCAM which is a DOS software. Please, could you help me install it? I would really appreciate it. Many thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The SETUP.BAT file is right there in the root directory. You boot from the disk and type SETUP.BAT at the command prompt.


----------



## TechMaster7000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, I have already tried this many times but heres all I get: http://www.rmcweb.co.cc/DOS.jpg

Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm sorry, but I don't understand how you can be familiar with using DOS and not understand basic commands.

You're at an A:\ prompt. DIR lists the files. Is SETUP.BAT there? If not, are directories listed? If so, what are they? Type CD <foldername> to go to a directory.

Do you have detailed instructions for installing and configuring your specialized software? And you've verified with the vendor that it will run on DR DOS?


----------



## TechMaster7000 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not familar with using DOS itself, only the LCAM software. Here is the list of directories and files: http://www.rmcweb.co.cc/100_0243.jpg

No, I don't have any detailed instructions on the installation. No, I have not verified with the vendor.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Installing DR DOS is the easiest step in what will be a very complicated process if you don't know how to install and configure specialized software and don't know if it even works in DR DOS.


----------



## TechMaster7000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Okay heres exactly what is happening.

I got a blank HDD and an old-ish computer.
I put in the MS-DOS 7.10 disc and made a partition for it and formatted it.

The software LCAM runs on MS-DOS 7.10 and nothing else.

My plan is to put MS-DOS 7.10 on the computer then install LCAM.
Then I want to install a dual boot OS (Windows XP).

That is all I want to do.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

DR DOS is not MS DOS. The "MS" stands for Microsoft, and their operating systems are licensed. If that's what you need, you will probably have problems finding it.


----------



## TechMaster7000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh no, do you have any idea where I might find a copy???


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No. I've never seen MS-DOS for sale anywhere.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

TechMaster7000 said:


> I'm not familar with using DOS itself, only the LCAM software. Here is the list of directories and files: http://www.rmcweb.co.cc/100_0243.jpg
> 
> No, I don't have any detailed instructions on the installation. No, I have not verified with the vendor.


And you physically read the nice file that says README?

What I think is happening is when the computer boots off of the CD it is creating multiple drive letters. Even dos boot floppies do this.

Watch the computer boot and look at all the Drive Letters it is creating. Or you can just randomly start typing drive letters at the command prompt and seeing if there is something there.

Not sure if FDISK /status would show you. I can't remember that far back.


----------

